
Drones Are Learning to Land Like Birds - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/drones/a25718/drone-bird-ai/
======
cr0sh
Something like this could also be done by multi-rotor drones:

Instead of slowly coming in for a landing, the drone could be programmed to
shut down (or drastically reduce the thrust) of the thrusters, and "fall" out
of the sky.

In the process, the onboard cpu could monitor attitude and altitude, and apply
thrust as needed to keep the craft from tumbling, then at the "last moment",
apply full thrust for a dramatic slow-down and soft-landing.

Such a maneuver could be used for an evasive action as needed, as well as
anywhere a quick-landing is wanted where a slow-landing could put the drone in
danger (such as on a battlefield?), or other possible situations.

In fact - this sounds like an obvious thing to do - so I wouldn't be surprised
if it has already been implemented. If not - then someone needs to try it
(preferably on a cheap drone or simulator first, I'd imagine).

